# Building a humidor. Wine cooler - mini fridge - a good idea?



## timtaylor1986 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hey everyone I am a little newer to the forums. I am going to build a humidor as a little project for next month or to (the winters are cold in wisconsin!). I have seen some using mini-fridges. I have access to a wine fridge. The front is glass, this is my main question. Am I ok to leave it glass? Or should I cover it with cigar boxes/spanish cedar? Thanks and I look forard to reading the responses!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I keep my glass and just store all my sticks in cigar boxes, been steady for about a month no issues.


----------



## wsamsky (Jun 1, 2010)

Check out this thread:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/254951-new-vino-thread-pics-s.html

I think most people leave it glass. Glass is usually a problem in humidors with keeping a seal but in a wine cooler it shouldn't be a problem. If you make a drawer with spanish cedar or put a cigar box made of cedar that should be enough to stabilize humidity along with beads.


----------



## timtaylor1986 (Oct 27, 2010)

I just want to add, the wine cooler does not work. is this still possible?


----------



## wsamsky (Jun 1, 2010)

Shouldn't be a problem as long as the ambient temperature isnt to hot in your house. Its usually recommended to store smokes at 70 degrees.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I have not plugged mine in, temp around the fridge is 65-67 right now.


----------



## timtaylor1986 (Oct 27, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I have not plugged mine in, temp around the fridge is 65-67 right now.


Thanks for the response ray. The fridge I am going to use, the compressor is out so I will not be plugging it in. Any advice? I will most likely keep it in my basement, the temp down there probably stays around 55-63 degrees during the winter. i am assuming in the closed fridge it will be about 65 degrees if not a little warm in it. how do you keep the humidity up and at what %? did you line yours with spanish cedar? thanks


----------



## wsamsky (Jun 1, 2010)

timtaylor1986 said:


> Thanks for the response ray. The fridge I am going to use, the compressor is out so I will not be plugging it in. Any advice? I will most likely keep it in my basement, the temp down there probably stays around 55-63 degrees during the winter. i am assuming in the closed fridge it will be about 65 degrees if not a little warm in it. how do you keep the humidity up and at what %? did you line yours with spanish cedar? thanks


Alot of people on this forum use heartfelt beads for humidification of their fridegdors and coolidors. They are low maintanence and hold rock solid humidity. I have not lined mine with cedar but do have some cedar blocks in their.


----------

